# Getting Creak/Squeak Out of Pine Bed Frame



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Quick question on removing “creak” or “squeak” from a pine bed frame:

I have a bed frame being delivered which has to be assembled, but which squeaks a bit under vigorous activity and I’d like the creaking to stop.

Since I have to assemble it anyway, my question is whether or not there is anything I can add to the frame (whether there’s a putty or a substance I can put in the screw holes before screwing it together) that would cut down on the squeak and creak and might also make it sturdier. It’s pretty sturdy, so the primary concern is the squeak/creak factor.

Any ideas on how to reduce this on a pine frame?

Thanks,

Mud


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

I’ve heard of suggestions like: 

1 - talcum powder wherever the wood meets wood

2 - plastic washers between the existing washer and the bed frame

3 - Wrap the nuts and bolts with sealant tape (I’m not even sure what sealant tape is) and spray the screws with oil, such as WD40

4 - Fill the grooves of the screws by running them across a bar of soap. Screw them back into the frame

I guess my question is which solution or which combination of solutions would work best in the specific case of a pine wood frame?? There are so many to choose from….

Thanks for any help….

Mud


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Neighbors complaining already?

G


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*squeals are OK, squeaks not so much*

The resin in pine causes it to squeak when moved against itself.
Talc may work, but won't be permanent. A lubricant may also work like silicone. You'd like to separate the parts from one another but that would require bushings or spacers. Tightening the bolts may work. Maybe just epoxy the whole unit? :blink:
If all else fails, put a little KY on the offending member and see what happens..... that may require an impartial third party with a good ear :laughing:  bill

Wait ...what about Teflon pipe tape wrapped on the tenons?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: Bill, you're killing me over here. :laughing:

Although it's not exactly a woodworking fix, I had the same problem a few years back and I cusioned every wood on wood joint with some carefully cut thin felt. When the joints were tightened, you couldn't see the felt and it eliminated the squeaking. It worked for quite a while until we wore the felt out. Then the felt had to be replaced.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Why would you want to remove the creak? Kind of helps you gauge your rythum (sp?) if you know what I mean.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

:laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you're the man ken!*



Kenbo said:


> :laughing: Bill, you're killing me over here. :laughing:
> 
> Although it's not exactly a woodworking fix, I had the same problem a few years back and I cushioned every wood on wood joint with some carefully cut thin felt. When the joints were tightened, you couldn't see the felt and it eliminated the squeaking. It worked for quite a while *until we wore the felt out.  * Then the felt had to be replaced.


I never felt felt like that felt felt. :no: bill


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Y'all are killing me!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

Try graphite at all contact points. It works better than you would imagine and it lasts forever. At assembly time squeeze out a little on your finger and rub it on both surfaces of all contact points (wood, metal, plastic, etc.). It does not take much and is not visible in joints and cracks.

KY is water based jelly and will evaporate in no time at all. Oil, soap, WD, etc. will soak in and dry out in a mater of months and the noisy joints will return. Apply the graphite to all screw and bolt heads, too. There is no way you're going to eliminate movement at joints so you might as well lubricate them.


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I must say, I appreciate the humour from all of you. It was an unexpected bonus. 

I was leaning towards silicone spray, but then read this:



Murphy's Law said:


> Try graphite at all contact points. It works better than you would imagine and it lasts forever. At assembly time squeeze out a little on your finger and rub it on both surfaces of all contact points (wood, metal, plastic, etc.). It does not take much and is not visible in joints and cracks.


And that sounds great except I don't know what this squeezable graphite is or where it can be found. To my knowledge, graphite was a substance used in pencil lead, but what do I know?

Can anyone point me to a good source/resource? I've googled graphite, but keep getting pencil lead as well......

Much appreciated,

Mud


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

Graphite would work well, but the spray can be messy. I had a squeaky frame too and i used wax. Just rubbed a candle on all the joints. no more squeak :thumbsup: good idea to get rid as much noise as possible... wouldn't want this to happen :laughing:


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

Please ignore my ignorance.

I found this stuff by typing in “graphite lubricant”. That was easy and the idea sounds great. 

But here’s the kicker. When I was leaning towards silicone, I was thankful that the silicone sprays came with little plastic pointer tubes like WD-40 to aim the spray precisely into tight joints or spaces. I see the graphite sprays come with no such tube.

Three questions:

1 - Can I buy a can of silicone spray, as well as a can of graphite spray and insert the tube from the silicone spray into the graphite spray can to aim more precisely? Or is there some property of graphite that suggests that this would not be wise. I’m thinking that perhaps there’s a reason why graphite spray doesn’t come with such a tube.

2 - Is there any disadvantage in using graphite spray instead of a squeezable lube, as you’re describing?

3 - Is graphite lube as thin as silicone or thicker/thinner?

Thanks, 

Mud


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

Ah..... wax, eh? So what do you guys say? Graphite or wax???

Thx


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

mudrubble said:


> Ah..... wax, eh? So what do you guys say? Graphite or wax???
> 
> Thx


for me it was a simple choice... I had a candle... I didn't have graphite lube :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

You can purchase Powdered Graphite in a small squeeze bottle. Lock smiths use it all the time to lube door locks and such. I won't take much.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hillman-Powdered-Graphite-Lubricant/17011322


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Last time I fixed a problem like that, the owners, two lesbians, gave me a Rolex watch as the reward.

When I asked why, the reply came:

"When we told you the bed squeaked badly, you said you wanna watch."


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

chrisgerman1983 said:


> Graphite would work well, but the spray can be messy. I had a squeaky frame too and i used wax. Just rubbed a candle on all the joints. no more squeak :thumbsup: good idea to get rid as much noise as possible... wouldn't want this to happen :laughing:


Oh, and by the way, I don't want that to happen either! Luckily my kids don't feel disrespected by me. Thank god.


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Last time I fixed a problem like that, the owners, two lesbians, gave me a Rolex watch as the reward.
> 
> When I asked why, the reply came:
> 
> "When we told you the bed squeaked badly, you said you wanna watch."


A Rolex?? Rich AND lesbian?? Please tell me they're pretty as well. I can pm you my pic and tel # to pass along.

Better yet, can you pass along their pics??

Thanks


----------



## mudrubble (Feb 22, 2012)

*Silicone and Wax*

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the input.

I think I've decided on a mixture of silicone spray and wax.

Any bed that can still creak after that must be made to creak, no?

I'll report back to you guys, but I really appreciate the help....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

mudrubble said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate all the input.
> 
> I think I've decided on a mixture of silicone spray and wax.
> 
> ...




Don't forget pictures... :smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK then*

You know the saying here...Without pictures it didn't happen, so a sound track is in order since this is a family show... The sound of silence or whatever. :blink: 




squeak...squeak :boat:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Some thoughts...

#1. Tighten up the joint. 
#2. If you are dealing with Butt Joints like a typical knock down bed, why not use UHMW tape on the narrow end of the rails?
#3. Wax the end of the rails.
#4. Move the vigorous activity onto a more solid surface like the kitchen counters, or the dresser or something...


----------

